# shipping weapons OUT of the Philippines



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi,

I'm planning a family trip to the Philippines hopefully next year or 2 where I plan to do a little shopping and ship some (alot of) swords, bolos, balisongs, etc. back to the US for my own collection or as gifts to friends.  Does anybody have any experience with this?  Did customs give you a hard time? Do they even check it?  My wife gets packages from time to time from her parents, and they are paranoid about sending over weapons.

Thanks in advance 

Andy


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a family trip to the Philippines hopefully next year or 2 where I plan to do a little shopping and ship some (alot of) swords, bolos, balisongs, etc. back to the US for my own collection or as gifts to friends.  Does anybody have any experience with this?  Did customs give you a hard time? Do they even check it?  My wife gets packages from time to time from her parents, and they are paranoid about sending over weapons.
> ...



Just mail them, dude. I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Dec 26, 2003)

my auntie in philippines is planning on sending me a kris sword on january.  shes also worried that it may not get through customs.   

i have friends who have bought real katana swords and other blades from other countries and had them shipped here in canada.  and they didnt have much problems except for the taxes.  

it will help too if the swords/blades are declared as authentic gift or decoration items.  


:asian:


----------



## juramentado (Dec 28, 2003)

The best way to ship blades from here is to mail them. Post 9/11, it's next to impossible to take anything bladed onto a plane, even in checked-in baggage.

I think you should be more worried about the importation laws in your country regarding blades, concerning ownership as well. Declare them as collector's item and that should be ok.

two words for you: balikbayan box


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks for the tips everybody.  I'm sure my wife will also have items to bring back so the balikbayan box should be filled with other things besides blades.

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2003)

And Andy, old buddy, old pal, if you are accepting any orders, I can place mine at the Gathering in January .


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *And Andy, old buddy, old pal, if you are accepting any orders, I can place mine at the Gathering in January . *



 I'll talk to you at the Gathering Harold.  Aldon and I won't be able to make the Friday pre-party however.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a family trip to the Philippines hopefully next year or 2 where I plan to do a little shopping and ship some (alot of) swords, bolos, balisongs, etc. back to the US for my own collection or as gifts to friends.  Does anybody have any experience with this?  Did customs give you a hard time? Do they even check it?  My wife gets packages from time to time from her parents, and they are paranoid about sending over weapons.
> ...



Andy,
 I came back April. With sticks and one 42" balisong and no problems. At the Manila airport they asked me and I declared it as my personal collection. I did not have any problems in SFO too.


----------



## thekuntawman (Dec 30, 2003)

be careful! i think it depends how you look, and who is looking at you. i was arrested in texas (san antonio) for a knife in my bag, but before i got there, at ron regan airport in washington dc, they didnt care.

i just have my mom ship my equipment in a box, but she almost always brings sticks wrapped up with her when she visits the US. but then, she is an old lady.


----------



## Federico (Dec 31, 2003)

As has been said, mailing is your best option.  Swords, shouldnt give you any problems.  Anything over 100 years old is considered antique, and therefore not subject to custom duties.  Things with Elephant ivory may require CITES certification, but I hear US customs is much more lenient than European Customs.  A declaration from the dealer should help.  Balisong, may or may not cause problems.  They are legally supposedly legal to import, but customs consfiscates them anyway.  Ive heard you can get em back,but it can be quite difficult, and involve alot of red-tape.  However, I have also heard that customs only inspects 1 in 4 packages, so its a crap shoot.  I dunno if declaring would help or hinder.  Anyways, may want to ship balisong separate, just to be safe.  Even, 10 years ago I was hassled by customs for my tiny 2"balisong my Kuya gave me trying to go through the airport, and it was in my checked luggage.  So Im sure it would be doubly worse now.  Anyways, if you are really paranoid, ship balisong un-pinned.  Dont ask me why, but it seems balisong parts customs doesnt care about, but complete balisong they have a hissy fit.  Also try contacting the guys at www.balisong.com  They import from PI, and guarantee delivery.  I dunno how they do it, but they may have some tips.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

just my wondering thoughts.

does anybody know how much a battle ready kris sword would be from philippines?!  approximate?!  from the province?!  from the stores in manila?!

and whats an ideal weight for a kris sword?!  training sword and functional.


thanks peeps.

:asian:


----------

